# Plainsman you going to sign it??



## Harlow (Aug 11, 2009)

BISMARCK, N.D. - Supporters of a ban on so-called "fenced hunting" in North Dakota are trying again to put the issue to a statewide vote.

The ballot measure would outlaw fenced game preserves where visitors pay for the right to shoot deer, elk and other big-game animals.

Roger Kaseman of Bismarck is chairman of the initiative campaign. He says fenced hunting is unethical and will undermine support for legitimate hunting. Opponents of the proposal say it will violate private property rights.

Kaseman circulated an identical measure last year, but technical problems with some of the petitions kept the issue off the ballot.

The measure needs at least 12,844 signatures by Aug. 4, 2010, to qualify for the next general election.

Copyright © 2009 The Associated Press. All rights reserved. The information contained in the AP News report may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed without the prior written authority of The Associated Press.


----------



## HARRY2 (Jul 26, 2004)

Does anyone read hot topics anymore?


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Yea, but when it is SSDD it gets boring


----------

